# Guinea pig -- allergies or URI?



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

I asked this over in the guinea pig forum, but I thought maybe someone here might be able to help as well. 

A couple of weeks ago our baby guinea pig Max had a URI. I took him to the vet and got antibiotics. Since then, he improved, then had a bad day, then improved again, and is having a bad day again today -- all the while taking his antibiotics. By "bad day," I mean clicking when he breathes, not playful, and not as vocal as normal. When he does try to bubble, he just sounds pathetic, all clicky. At this point I'm wondering if the antibiotics are even doing any good. Allergies have been really bad around here lately, with extremely high pollen count and high humidity. Could a guinea pig be allergic to goldenrod and react this way? I have no problem taking him back to the vet, but I hate to put him on antibiotics again when that may not be what he needs.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Hmm, have you changed his bedding at all? It could just be that the particular antibiotic he's on isn't the right one.


----------



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

Changed his bedding as in got a different kind, or changed as in put fresh stuff in? He has fresh bedding, and it's the same kind we've been using -- which I might think was the problem, since he's been sick almost the whole time he's lived here, but he keeps getting better living in the same bedding. I hope it's not that it's the wrong antibiotic, because since he's so very small the vet was hesitant to give him anything except the one she gave him.


----------



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

He's going back to the vet tomorrow. Prayers, good thoughts, or whatever you have to send his way would be appreciated.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

ajweekley said:


> He's going back to the vet tomorrow. Prayers, good thoughts, or whatever you have to send his way would be appreciated.


Fingers crossed for a booger-free Max! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks. I'm just so worried. Earlier this afternoon he was really feeling rough. But then this evening, while I can tell he's still breathing hard and feeling tired, he's bubbling and wheeking, albeit rather pathetically since he can't breathe well. And he's still eating fine. I just don't know what to do. I hope he doesn't have a chronic condition.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Aw, poor lil guy. This might be a long shot, but is there any chance he snorfed something up his nose? Sometimes when I'm sick I'll have to cough when I'm in the middle of chewing and some of it will shoot up the back of my nose. Carrots, noodles, even horseradish sauce (ow). Maybe there's something in there and it's causing an infection.


----------



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

abbys said:


> Aw, poor lil guy. This might be a long shot, but is there any chance he snorfed something up his nose? Sometimes when I'm sick I'll have to cough when I'm in the middle of chewing and some of it will shoot up the back of my nose. Carrots, noodles, even horseradish sauce (ow). Maybe there's something in there and it's causing an infection.


hahaha... I do'nt know, but "snorf" is funny. :lol: I'm gonna have the vet check him out more thoroughly and look up his nose. Thanks for the idea. Hopefully he'll be more amenable to an exam this time, now that he's more comfortable with me. Last time he was kind of freaking out.


----------



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

He has pneumonia.  So I now have a stronger antibiotic, plus Critical Care since he's not eating. I'm nervous because the antibiotic he's on now has the potential to cause joint problems as he gets older, since he's so young, but we've already tried the safer one and he's going downhill rapidly. I figure we can deal with joint problems later, as long as we don't lose him now.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh no!  How on Earth did that happen? I hope he responds well to the new antibiotics.

You may want to quarantine him until he's done with the meds, since hedgies can get URIs and pneumonia fairly easily, too. Although I don't know if it can transfer between species.


----------



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

They're in separate rooms, and since he's not been healthy for a couple of weeks, we always wash our hands before handling Gertie, and I don't get her out to snuggle until I've changed out of my clothes and into my pajamas.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

ajweekley said:


> He has pneumonia.  So I now have a stronger antibiotic, plus Critical Care since he's not eating. I'm nervous because the antibiotic he's on now has the potential to cause joint problems as he gets older, since he's so young, but we've already tried the safer one and he's going downhill rapidly. I figure we can deal with joint problems later, as long as we don't lose him now.


Is the antibiotic he is on baytril? If so, yes it is the one he needs to be on for pneumonia. It can inhibit cartilage growth in young animals and I know nothing about guinea pigs, but have had numerous young hedgehogs on baytril with no damage done.

Sending well wishes to the little guy for a speedy recovery.


----------



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

Yes, it's baytril. I'm nervous about it. 

But on the bright side, I think he decided he'd rather eat real food than have Critical Care shoved down his throat, so he's been nibbling at his kibble. Still not eating a lot, but it's better than nothing. I'll still have to give him the CC I think, but hopefully he'll get his appetite back quickly.


----------



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

He's feeling so much better! He actually wheeked today for the first time in days. It was a pathetic, squeaky wheek, but a wheek nonetheless. He is still a very sick boy though. Still clicking when he breathes. But I've been lightly percussing his chest when I give him his medicine, like the vet showed me, and I think it's helped break some of the congestion up.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Hope he continues to feel better! Poor little baby.


----------



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

He's actively refusing the CC, but he's eating a little better so I'm trying not to worry about it. He actually screamed at me last night when I tried to give him some. And it's not the syringe part, because he takes his medicine like a champ. I think he doesn't like the way the CC tastes. 

But he's still improving. Today he wheeked at the sound of the fridge opening, so I gave him some celery. And he was bubbling a bit while he ate.


----------



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

I was so optimistic about Max, but now I'm beside myself with worry. He's stopped eating, and he won't accept the Critical Care at all. He doesn't fight me, he just spits it out. I've read everything I can find, trying to see if maybe I'm just doing it wrong, but I can't find anything to help. The vet is closed today so I can't get help from them. 

I tell you what, this boy has sent me through the wringer. If he makes it, I'm going to be constantly paranoid about him.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I pray this is just a minor setback and he will start eating again very soon. It may also be because of the baytril which often makes their tummy upset. Try enticing him with anything possible that he might like.


----------



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

I hope so too, Nancy. I've been trying to give him all his faves, and he didn't seem to care. I did finally get him to take a little bit of the Critical Care after I mixed it with some canned pumpkin, and I was able to get him to take some water from a syringe. I got a hand warmer and wrapped it in a towel, and then put him on the warm spot and covered him with the other end of the towel, and that seemed to make him happy. I'm hopeful.


----------



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

Max died in his sleep last night. Thank you all for your advice and support.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm so sorry. *hugs* RIP little guy...


----------



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

Thank you. I can't stop crying. I just feel like I failed him. He deserved such a happy life and he got a short, crappy one.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

You didn't fail him at all. I remember you saying you got him from a pet store - what kind of ending would he have had there? There's no guarantee they would've noticed his illness, much less taken him to be seen by a vet and cared for him like you did. He was loved and well cared for during his last days, and that's the best thing you could have done for him. And now he's no longer in pain. You did your best for the little guy, and I'm sure he appreciated it. (And as animal lovers, of course we all appreciate it on his behalf.) *hugs*


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Oh no. This wasn't the update I was hoping for.  I'm so sorry. 
Hugs


----------



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

My husband was snuggling with him last night and he was bubbling. So at least he was happy for his last evening.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh, poor little Max!  I'm so sorry. You gave him lots of love and I'm sure that made all the difference in the world to him. HUG.


----------

